# I feel like I should just quit riding



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If you feel like a "moron" because everyone rides better than you, maybe you should quit. Someone who has a real passion to learn to ride better and does not give a hoot about how others ride but wants to ride themselves is a real horse person, the rest are wannabes.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I would certainly hope the person you are taking lessons from is doing better than you.

I spent all last year torturing myself by putting myself in group lesson after group lesson of people who were older, more experience, and on better trained horses than me. THAT made me a better rider than anything else ever could.


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

waresbear said:


> If you feel like a "moron" because everyone rides better than you, maybe you should quit. Someone who has a real passion to learn to ride better and does not give a hoot about how others ride but wants to ride themselves is a real horse person, the rest are wannabes.


No its not because everyone is better than me, I do have true passion, if I didnt I wouldve.left a long time ago. Its hard to explain how I feel. im just so frusterated at myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

LouieThePalomino said:


> No its not because everyone is better than me, I do have true passion, if I didnt I wouldve.left a long time ago. Its hard to explain how I feel. im just so frusterated at myself.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ignorance is bliss.. to all but the horse. You didn't realize your riding could be better before, now you do and you're criticizing yourself every step of the way.

Quit it.

It's called learning for a reason. It's a process of trial and error, growing from your mistakes, and landing flat on your ***. Get up, brush yourself off, and stop comparing yourself to everyone else. You learn at your own pace. You exceed at your own pace. You will not exceed if you are negative or cruel to yourself.


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Ignorance is bliss.. to all but the horse. You didn't realize your riding could be better before, now you do and you're criticizing yourself every step of the way.
> 
> Quit it.
> 
> It's called learning for a reason. It's a process of trial and error, growing from your mistakes, and landing flat on your ***. Get up, brush yourself off, and stop comparing yourself to everyone else. You learn at your own pace. You exceed at your own pace. You will not exceed if you are negative or cruel to yourself.


Wow I have NEVER looked at it that way before... Thats alli can say is wow. That really opened my eyes, thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

LouieThePalomino said:


> Any ways, do you guys have any advice on how to sit in the proper position and stop myself from always bracing the stirrups?
> Thanks,
> Lu
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 You have gotten some good advice about you. Now for you riding, when you say you are bracing on the stirrups, are you saying your legs are to far forward and pushing hard on the stirrups? If so a few ideas, drop your stirrups walk first then trot I would sugjest cantering or loping without stirrups for someone I have never seen ride. But walk and trotting should be fine. If you are pushing your feet out infront of you posting would be really really good for you (much more the cantering) its almost impossible to post and keep you feet out infront of you. But, If you are having possition problems speeding up is not going to help. You have to have a good seat and good possition before you start speeding things up. 

But don't give up, and stop compareing yourself to others. Its funny when we compare ourselves to others its always up, I don't know many people that always compare themselves to people that are worse then themselves at something.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm glad you see things differently.


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

CowboyBob said:


> You have gotten some good advice about you. Now for you riding, when you say you are bracing on the stirrups, are you saying your legs are to far forward and pushing hard on the stirrups? If so a few ideas, drop your stirrups walk first then trot I would sugjest cantering or loping without stirrups for someone I have never seen ride. But walk and trotting should be fine. If you are pushing your feet out infront of you posting would be really really good for you (much more the cantering) its almost impossible to post and keep you feet out infront of you. But, If you are having possition problems speeding up is not going to help. You have to have a good seat and good possition before you start speeding things up.
> 
> But don't give up, and stop compareing yourself to others. Its funny when we compare ourselves to others its always up, I don't know many people that always compare themselves to people that are worse then themselves at something.[/
> QUOTE]
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

If you are bracing against the stirrups, stop. Make a point of consciously relaxing your legs. Personally, when I braced with my legs - and I've done it plenty - I also grip with my knees. So if I try to pry my knees apart while riding, my legs have to stop bracing.

If no stirrup work isn't an option, try to see how light you can be in the stirrup. Try to ride with your feet barely touching the stirrup. Riding my mare stirrupless isn't a real smart option, but riding her with my feet barely touching the stirrups is!

When I started riding, people told me my toes should be forward. That always resulted in a stiff, braced leg for me. So did hearing "heels down". And when people told me to put weight in my heels, I did it by pushing down my heels - which also resulted in a braced, tense leg. The right way to have 'weight in your heels' is to keep your leg loose, so the weight flows uninterrupted into your heels. 

If you can post pictures, it would help. Some of it depends on how you are built and what horse & saddle you ride. My daughter's favorite saddle puts me in a severe chair seat & makes my knees ache after about 20 minutes...but she loves the saddle.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

bsms said:


> If you are bracing against the stirrups, stop. Make a point of consciously relaxing your legs. Personally, when I braced with my legs - and I've done it plenty - I also grip with my knees. So if I try to pry my knees apart while riding, my legs have to stop bracing.
> 
> If no stirrup work isn't an option, try to see how light you can be in the stirrup. Try to ride with your feet barely touching the stirrup. Riding my mare stirrupless isn't a real smart option, but riding her with my feet barely touching the stirrups is!
> 
> ...


Thank you,  that is it, I have been telling riders for years to "put your heels down" and never really like what I was saying I know what I meant but that says it so much better!! 

I also agree about the saddle in my program I have too many saddles that put the riders lag in the wrong place.


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

CowboyBob said:


> You have gotten some good advice about you. Now for you riding, when you say you are bracing on the stirrups, are you saying your legs are to far forward and pushing hard on the stirrups? If so a few ideas, drop your stirrups walk first then trot I would sugjest cantering or loping without stirrups for someone I have never seen ride. But walk and trotting should be fine. If you are pushing your feet out infront of you posting would be really really good for you (much more the cantering) its almost impossible to post and keep you feet out infront of you. But, If you are having possition problems speeding up is not going to help. You have to have a good seat and good possition before you start speeding things up.
> 
> But don't give up, and stop compareing yourself to others. Its funny when we compare ourselves to others its always up, I don't know many people that always compare themselves to people that are worse then themselves at something.


Yeah, when I ride I tend to push my feet WAY forward and end up leaning way far back, I've been working on doing the trot without the stirrups. Thanks for the advice


----------



## LouieThePalomino (Dec 15, 2012)

bsms said:


> If you are bracing against the stirrups, stop. Make a point of consciously relaxing your legs. Personally, when I braced with my legs - and I've done it plenty - I also grip with my knees. So if I try to pry my knees apart while riding, my legs have to stop bracing.
> 
> If no stirrup work isn't an option, try to see how light you can be in the stirrup. Try to ride with your feet barely touching the stirrup. Riding my mare stirrupless isn't a real smart option, but riding her with my feet barely touching the stirrups is!
> 
> ...


oh thank you! I've always had troubles with relaxing and keeping my heels down, I've always jammed them down.And yes, I'm able to ride without stirrups. Thanks for your help


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Well, Lu, I think you are miles ahead of a lot of other riders. There are way too many recreational riders out there who spend years, if not their entire riding lives, doing just what you were doing. You recognize the problem and want to improve your skills! That gets a thumbs-up. 
Try not to judge your progress by what you see others doing. I know that can be difficult. If you feel you are having difficulty with something, ask for help. Sometimes it has helped me to just watch other riders...
I hesitate to say this but here is something that worked for me...I mentally ride...visualization. For me it's hard to watch events and not "ride" with the participants. Personally, I find a cross-country course really exhausting! : ) I'd be willing to bet there are lots of others here who do the same thing. If you take what you have learned and visualize doing it, it sort of gets your brain to train your muscle respones to do the right thing. Another thing that might help is put a saddle on a solid stand, tie some reins or rope to a post (or whatever) and imagine the arena lesson...how you should be sitting, leg cues, etc. 
All of this is no substitute for actually sitting on the horse but it might help with some of the basics and make you more comfortable.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I recently heard a quote “with ordinary talent and extraordinary perseverance, all things are attainable.” 

its true. suck it up, quit comparing yourself to others and get learning. soak it up. if you are really bracing on the stirrups, try some no stirrup work.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I just found this website, maybe it will help you some  (im not sure if i can post this or not?)

The Eleven Most Common Horseback Riding Problems


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

waresbear said:


> If you feel like a "moron" because everyone rides better than you, maybe you should quit. Someone who has a real passion to learn to ride better and does not give a hoot about how others ride but wants to ride themselves is a real horse person, the rest are wannabes.


^ give it a rest.

Anyways, learning is all about over coming your short comings. Everyone feels discouraged at some point and everyone compares themselves to other people. Some people see those who are better than them and make it a goal to get that good. Other people see people who are better than them and get discouraged because they see how long the road is ahead. It's easy to fall into the second catagory, especially when your peers seem to "get it" faster.

A piece of advice is to create a training joirnal for yourself. Log your hours, your accomplishments and your challenges after each ride. Tht way when you look back on where you were a month ago, you have something to compare it with.

What you're feeling is perfectly normal and its alright. It will get better.

You may also benefit from single lessons instead of group lessons so youre less likely to compare yourself to everyone else. There has been many times when I've wondered why the hell I even ride or bother. Your riding will improve and so will your self confidence.

At least you're one of the select few who know they need improvement, instead of those who do need it but think the sun shines out their butt.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

If you have been riding for a while, albeit incorrectly, your body has developed the muscle memory, and it is VERY difficult to correct these things, because you are not CONSCIOUSLY doing them. It now feels wrong to do it right. You may have developed a lean, and you think you are sitting straight. It will take time, and it will be better. 
Maybe you feel picked on because the instructor gives you more guidance than the others. Perhaps you have more ability than they do, or she recognizes that you are more concerned to ride correctly, so pushes you a bit more!

Good Luck, and I am jealous, I wish I had someone to give me lessons.

Nancy


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a dry-erase board in my tack room where I write what horse tasks I'm working on and what rider tasks. I keep it really simple, like 2 tasks maximum. This keep me focused and avoids frustrating my horse or myself.
If you want to work on improving your leg position, work on just that until you are consistent in every gait. Then you can add other things, like building blocks.
Good luck, I have a feeling that once you accomplish this you will find yourself excelling over other students. They may be coming to you for tips!
Take as much time as you need, retraining your brain and muscles isn't a quick fix


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

Yea,you have to have fun! Sounds like alot of your fun is being taken away bc your trying to focus on all the things you need to improve! Try setting smaller goals for each lesson. And focus on one thing at a time! Maybe THIS trainer isnt the best for you though. I had two ladies train me, and I tell you what. One PUSHED me to do things right, while the other criticized how I rode. And during that ride on my mare I was more nervous and down on myself than I had ever been. Dont get me wrong, she is training another boy GREAT,andhe enjoys her! Myself,I needed confidence first, and that is what the other lady gave me. She let me ride and made mistakes,only correcting the really bad ones, and let me. And at the same time, if I was ready to move onto something more challenging and hesitated she'd yell at me to do it,lol... They point is that not all trainers work for everyone. Your feeling overwhelmed and your disappointed that you cant get EVERYTHING right away. STOP! Your out there to learn and to have fun! So go have fun! Dont give up! HUGS! But I know what you mean!


----------

